# Bleeding Madras



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Gents,
Just pulled the trigger on an "authentic bleeding madras" shirt from Oconnells. Now a few questions:
1. Is this substantially different from other madras shirts I might own, purchased over the years at retailers as various as J.C. Pennies and a local mens store? They all do fade, but I would not say the colors "bled."
2. Do these require any special maintenance? Specifically, I've heard that one must "set" the die...anyone know what this involves?
3. Can I wear it right away, or will it bleed all over me?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*probably sound advice*

1. Real vegetable dyes are much less stable.
2. OPH says something about soaking in cold salt water for 24 hours, and washing separately for a good long time thereafter.
3. In theory you could get it wet by sweat or spill. I'd wash it at least once before wear.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I wish O'connell's had pics on their site showing the different madras shirts they carry. Did you stop in the store for yours or just take a chance?

Brian


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

vwguy said:


> I wish O'connell's had pics on their site showing the different madras shirts they carry. Did you stop in the store for yours or just take a chance?
> 
> Brian


They're on there. Seems like dozens of them. Look under "customer photographs" or something like that. There is also a table showing what colors is available in what sizes.

Are these shirts long sleeve or short sleeve?

Scott


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

It's my understanding all the shirts on the site are short sleeve. I ordered off the site. The photos are pretty straightforward. I'll try to give a report of the results. I'm very curious. Does anyone know if the colors all run together, changing the whole look of the shirt over time, or even each time it's washed? I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I wish O'connell's had pics on their site showing the different madras shirts they carry.


https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php

Outstanding!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Tucker said:


> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php
> 
> Outstanding!


Outstanding, indeed. See how the colors of real madras are more muted and soft. The white is never as bright as the modern madras either (I think the Indians used to prewash the fabric a little).

The colors will bleed and smear a bit, but over time, the smearing will stop and you will be left with a much softer muted version of the original plaid. Perfect for summer.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Wow. those looks great. I usually buy the LE ones, but these colors are much nicer. I like that they are more muted and understated.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Tucker said:


> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php
> 
> Outstanding!


OK, now that's just weird, when I punch madras into the search it only pulls up a patch madras jacket and some shorts. Thanks for providing that link, I just might have to make a pruchase 

Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Tucker said:


> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/madras_sportshirts.php
> 
> Outstanding!


Be still, my heart.

I have an unrational love for madras, I think. Three shirts, four or five ties, patch shorts, and still a few things I'd like to add, including many of those shirts.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I heard once that soaking authentic "bleeding" madras in cold salt water helps set the colors prior to washing. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Back in the 1960's my father brought home a bunch of madras henley shirts. They were the real thing (I assume he got a deal on them somewhere), they definitely bled, and I thought they looked great.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, it looks like quite a few of us may be getting some bleeding madras. This could make for a good future thread. I almost regret posting this if it means the Oconnells shirts will sell out (the one I bought was marked "sold out" the day I bought it, leading me to believe there is one, maybe two-three, of each). I love how rich and wonderfully imperfect they are. While it's not as Trad, I went with a striped one, PNK5. It just seemed so unlike anything I have.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I called O'Connell's to see what they recommend for the first wash, I didn't get the name of the guy I spoke w/ but he said w/ a laugh "wash them by themselves"  I asked about cold salt water, he said that would be fine and that most of the shirts have care tags w/ instructions. dmac, you'll have to let us know what yours says once you get it.

Brian


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

As far as setting colors, I believe that washing with vinegar should do the trick. This link has a few more details (who knew that there was an entire book dedicated to vinegar?).

I'm not sure if setting the color of madras is the goal, though. If I were you, I would maybe wash the shirt separately for 3-4 washes, them do a "test wash" with an old white sock or undershirt, and see if it bleeds onto it. If I doesn't, then you could probably start washing it with the rest of your stuff.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I was in O'Connell's last year, about this time, and picked up three of these madras shirts. I can't recommend them highly enough: coarse weaves, cool in summer, vegetable dyes that have already begun to fade a bit after only a few wearings last summer, and beautifully cut: none of this baggy, spinnaker-like voluminousness that shirts give us today. These were made back in the day when Medium meant 'medium' unlike today when mediums are more like XLs. They'll give you a nice, neat, tailored look. Perfect for tailored bermudas and 986s.

HL


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

dmac said:


> Does anyone know if the colors all run together, changing the whole look of the shirt over time, or even each time it's washed? I guess I'll know soon enough.


My father-in-law, while we were thumbing through some Ralph Lauren madras jackets at the mall one time, grew up with the real bleeding madras and said that the colors would gradually run together, so that each time it came out of the wash it looked a little different than it did when it went in. I don't know how pronounced the change is in such a short period, but I gather it can be quite distinct over a few years.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Amazing, a whole generation that's never owned a piece of bleeding madras. Makes me start to feel old. 

Yes, wash it separately to start, until you have a feel for what it's going to do, but don't be afraid of it. As for the treatments to "set" the colors (salt, vinegar), I have no idea whether those actually work, but they probably can't hurt.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

rojo said:


> ... don't be afraid of it.


Exactly. Wash madras like all your other bright colors. Whatever bleeding occurs in 21st century madras is subtle, if at all detectable.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

A problem...my better half does the laundry. I don't think she's willing to wash a single shirt by itself. If I suggest such a thing, I'm quite certain that her response will be, "Fine, wash it yourself!"

Sadly, I don't know how to run the washing machine. Seriously. I am doomed. Ralph Lauren, vous êtes victorieux.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

KentW said:


> A problem...my better half does the laundry. I don't think she's willing to wash a single shirt by itself. If I suggest such a thing, I'm quite certain that her response will be, "Fine, wash it yourself!"
> 
> Sadly, I don't know how to run the washing machine. Seriously. I am doomed. Ralph Lauren, vous êtes victorieux.


Why not wash it in the sink w/ some Woolite or whatever? That's what I do if I'm washing single items.

Brian


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Are people really worried about this? Come one, guys, madras is supposed to bleed and fade. Just throw it in the wash and let nature take its course.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

I recently emailed O'Connell's and just received a response from them. Ethan informed me that these shirts are New Old Stock, and once they're gone, they're gone. That is making me want to pull the trigger even faster, so I'll probably buy some this afternoon. He also said long sleeved ones will be online shortly. 

Unfortunately, they are having a difficult time finding Authentic Indian Madras, and will not have any more until they have an authentic source of Madras cloth as well as a good US shirtmaker. I really like these guys at O'Connell's. They seem like good, honest people.

Ethan also said some of the buttons are MOP and some are plastic. I think I'll be able to differentiate from the pictures, but does O'Connell's usually use nice, thick MOP?


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

I've dealt with Ethan and he's representative of the entire O'Connell's crew: top flight all of them.

If you ever do get to Buffalo, a "trad" icon in many ways, I strongly recommend a visit. It's the real deal. It could contend with Murray's in a "trad" duel.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I've currently been in India for a month and have found no trace of madras cloth, bleeding or otherwise, in the many fabric shops I've visited.


----------

